# Quad coil



## Smokie2809 (3/5/18)

Hi guy I have a postless RDTA and I was wondering if I can put a quad coil in it and is it advisable to use that build on a mech?


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Smokie2809 said:


> Hi guy I have a postless RDTA and I was wondering if I can put a quad coil in it and is it advisable to use that build on a mech?


Hi @Smokie2809 , what is a quad coil? Like 4 coils together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Yes @Steyn777 it's 4 wires together. This is how it looks


@Smokie2809 it's not the type of coil but the resistance of the build u need to be careful about when u are building for a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

The formula I =v/r is ur friend. U will find all u need here. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mech-queries-advanced.t39189/
Give a shout if u need anything, cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Smokie2809 said:


> Hi guy I have a postless RDTA and I was wondering if I can put a quad coil in it and is it advisable to use that build on a mech?


I ask because it


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yes @Steyn777 it's 4 wires together. This is how it looks
> View attachment 130860
> 
> @Smokie2809 it's not the type of coil but the resistance of the build u need to be careful about when u are building for a mech mod.


Like a parallel paralleled or twisted?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I ask because it
> 
> Like a parallel paralleled or twisted?


Exactly like a twisted wire but with 4 wires.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

@Smokie2809 do you mean coils like the ones @Faiyaz Cheulkar posted, or a setup like this...




Either way you can definitely try, but just check your build's ohm reading before putting it on a mech, make sure it's in a safe range.

Also, if it's a setup like above, it might be a good idea to run it on a regulated device for a bit first, to make sure nothing moves too much during use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokie2809 (3/5/18)

@Stosta I'm speaking about the build, ill be using Ni80 parallel I'll use a coil build tool to see what would be the proper amount of wraps I should do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (3/5/18)

Smokie2809 said:


> @Stosta I'm speaking about the build, ill be using Ni80 parallel I'll use a coil build tool to see what would be the proper amount of wraps I should do



Quad coil means deviding ohms by 4 from a single coil. You'll have to go very very thin wire if you want to make a quad coil that won't give you an almost dead short in resistance and then using it on a mech.........mmmm. Not worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

